# Ford Jubilee 3pt hydraulic lift problem



## tacker

I am new to the forums and appreciate all the useful info you guys have.
Just picked me up a 1953 Jubilee and restored it cosmetically. Went out to brush hog today
and mowed for about 2hours then all of a sudden I lost the first 49% of my lift - I could raise it 50% or above and keep the hog in the air but when i tried to adjsut it to about 6 inches off the ground the lever would just fall down and put the hog in the dirt. 
I tried what I had read another person on here had done and that was to remove the allen screw off the pump then start the tractor at a low idle to try to remove air bubbles if there were any, but I havn't got to test it yet. I didnt notice any bubbles.
What would cause the control lever to just drop like that from the first 49% down but then grab and stay from 50% there on up ?
One other thing I did notice is that the Hydraulic fluid was over full - would that cause any problems ?

Thanks!!
Josh


----------



## Big_T

There is a friction disc (item 45 on the attached diagram) that holds your lift lever in position. Your disc may be worn out, or it may need more pressure applied to it through a spring by tightening the nut that holds the lever on. Try tightening the lever nut, and if that doesn't work replace the friction disc. 

Alternatively, you can install a 3-point chain to hold the mower at the desired cutting height when the lift is lowered.


----------



## tacker

ok, thanks - @ at a whopping $3 I can afford to replace it i think... From the diagram you showed it looked like i just have to take that nut off and remove the pieces until i get to the disc then replace and put back in same order. Is there any tricks or anything I need to wory about ? I was wondering if that lever could get out of align in any way -
The nut was tight btw... 

I read somewhere else that there is a filter screen under the seat that probably needs cleaned - Could this be part of my problem as well or if it were clogged i probably wouldnt have any lift at all eh ?


----------



## bluequail

I was attempting to replace the hydraulic friction gasket but I could not get the cover plate off my Jubilee. Ultimately I broke part of the plate but I am unable to remove the remainder of the plate off. Any suggestions? Help needed!


----------



## Ed_F

Do you have access to a torch? Heat it red hot to break the rust bond and it should come off. 

John Smith probably has a replacement plate.


----------

